# Weird problem with Moisture Wicking Shirts



## NLASP (Jun 8, 2015)

I am having a weird issue with moisture wicking shirts, I am getting these burn lines every once and a while. The really strange thing is the burns are on sides that are not facing heat elements. We print a lot of 3 location shirts, this last issue happened on the front of the shirt, which had not been printed on yet. I can ball the shirt up and put it in the oven improperly and it wont burn.......so I am lost at this point. I am suspecting a manufacturing issue...any thoughts?


----------

